# VERY cheap strings



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I ordered some strings from Aliexpress. Incredibly cheap. Three sets of D'Addario XL120 (.009-.042) for a penny, plus shipping. Total tab? $2.29 for three sets. Offer is apparently available until March 11 for "new users" (link shows up here as a higher price but once you GO to the site, the $.01 price is visible). Includes D'Addario XL110 packs as well as nylon string sets. Get 'em while they're hot.









7.45US $ |3 Packs! Electric Guitar Strings XL Nickel Wound EXL110, 120, 3 Packs Set. Classical Guitar Strings Guitar Strings EJ46|Guitar Parts & Accessories| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Are they real? From what I can find D'Addario strings are made in the US


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I guess I'll find out in a couple of weeks. They have been shipped, apparently.

Apologies if the post feels like commercial spam. It was just SUCH a surprisingly great deal, I couldn't NOT share it. I've been using XL-110 strings for decades. But as my playing and callouses decreased, and my ownership of longer-scale guitars increased, I felt the need to drop to a lighter gauge.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Well, I ordered 4 sets of 09's so we will see what comes


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Counterfeit no doubt.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I will assume they are counterfeit, but what can you do. Who knows, maybe they are decent.
For under 3 dollars a set with shipping, what can you do but try


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Ordered some ernie ball slinky 3 pack off Amazon aaaand theyre definitely knock offs.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Brunz said:


> I will assume they are counterfeit, but what can you do. Who knows, maybe they are decent.
> For under 3 dollars a set with shipping, what can you do but try


The only reservation I would have is putting a ten cent gate on a million dollar fence.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I don't think I would do that either.... but I have a lot of 10 cent houses around here that wouldn't mind some 10 cent gates.

Plus, if they are obvious fakes, I will just get my 30 dollars back from Paypal. Paypal is good like that. Just because I can assume does not give someone the right to sell counterfeit products. 

Either way, I am good for a goose chase.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have too many damn guitars to string, so I've been using the budget ones from L & M. I doubt these "D'Addarios" could be any worse, whether legit or counterfeit. Three sets for less than the cost of a couple of oranges? I'm in.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I have too many damn guitars to string, so I've been using the budget ones from L & M. I doubt these "D'Addarios" could be any worse, whether legit or counterfeit. Three sets for less than the cost of a couple of oranges? I'm in.


I do too, and I'm not opposed to getting a good deal, but if the strings are shit, it's not a good deal for me. Strings, if not vacuum sealed, will oxidize right in the package. Seems like a shame to put already dead strings on a nice guitar (or even on a shitty guitar).

I buy 3 packs of Ernie Balls at about $7 a set ($21 / 3 pack).

I'm not necessarily married to Ernie Ball strings, but I'm a bit leary of bothering with strings that are likely six months old and have enjoyed an ocean voyage.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

You can also buy Gibson and Gretsch for WAY cheaper than normal on Aliexpress . . .

I Wonder Why 🙄


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Counterfeit D'Addario Strings | Consumer Alert


How to identify fake D'Addario Strings




thecounterfeitreport.com


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm tempted but... @mhammer, please let us know what arrives, and if the D'Addario inner bag has a printed quality code.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Paul Running said:


> Counterfeit D'Addario Strings | Consumer Alert
> 
> 
> How to identify fake D'Addario Strings
> ...


Thanks for that.
Of course, at 1 cent for three sets, I can't see how anyone is making money by selling fakes masquerading as "the real thing". BUt then, as a special deal for first-time shoppers, maybe fakes are the sort of loss-leader that can lure shoppers for other products without taking too much of a hit.

That said, as a public service I will check for signs of legitimacy or fakitude when they arrive.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> .... fakitude


I had to look this up...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Jeez, and here I thought I was making up a word.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Leave it to @mhammer to make up a word and it turns out to actually be a word.

I think we need a few paragraphs on this phenomenon.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

So I took a look at AliExpress's guarantee and you are 100% covered if you receive counterfeit merchandise.
Now that does not make me believe I won't receive it... but it does mean I will get my money back when I do.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I cancelled my order. 

Upon closer inspection, it would appear that the word D'Addario was never used in the actual ad, most of the branding has been black out or otherwise obscured and in the "question and answer" section from the buyer someone straight out asked if they were replicas - "fakes" would be how I would put it, but he is clearly more polite than I am, you can guess the answer. So what I would end up with is a case against deceptive advertising Vs. counterfeit. I do not know for certain that I would win that fight with AliExpress seeing as it is readily available they are fakes, from the sellers own mouth.... so, money back please.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Meh. If they're the right gauge and they.re new strings, at $2.29 for three sets, I don't really care if they are D'Raddio.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

mhammer said:


> Meh. If they're the right gauge and they.re new strings, at $2.29 for three sets, I don't really care if they are D'Raddio.


I ordered substantially more of them than that and could not take advantage of the 0.01 cost. I was ok getting fakes in place or real strings, I knew those cards would fall in my favor. Grey legal area as described "replicas" I will cut my losses. 

I am still quite interested in how that are, and seeing as you are my sole source at this point, I will be relying on your feedback to let me know if I made a bad decision, which frankly I am getting rather good at.


----------



## Relic (Mar 19, 2011)

Genuine D'Addarios are not expensive. Counterfeits are likely going to be low quality whereas the real thing is a quality product -- I've been buying D'Ads exclusively for decades. How many guitars do you need to restring that you feel you need to save a few bucks a set? 

No offense, man. But if your fingers turn green and your frets start to melt (or maybe the other way around), well...


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I have never once in my whole life bought a set of strings that are not D'Addario. I found what I liked on the first go and immediately stopped looking right afterwards 
Hell, hardly venture out of the XL line, I have bought one set of chromes.... I think that is about it.

This is why I cancelled, as 7 dollars a pack seems like a good enough deal to me.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, "they" arrived yesterday. It wasn't three sets, but rather one set. Still cheaper than buying them at the store. The packaging was cheap looking but still legit. The strings were in the sealed plastic bag, with the scannable code. As the packaging directed, I went to the D'addario site to "confirm authenticity". When I entered the product code, this is what came up.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Incredible that there are webpages that are constructed solely to verify low-end merch like strings - so sad.

Strings are like car tires to me, they are vitally important and I won't compromise. I buy my US made strings in 10 packs and they average about $5 - I'm good with that.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

mhammer said:


> Well, "they" arrived yesterday. It wasn't three sets, but rather one set. Still cheaper than buying them at the store. The packaging was cheap looking but still legit. The strings were in the sealed plastic bag, with the scannable code. As the packaging directed, I went to the D'addario site to "confirm authenticity". When I entered the product code, this is what came up.
> View attachment 412622


I'm glad I bailed. I had ordered quite a few.

Thanks for the update good sir


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Mark Brown said:


> So I took a look at AliExpress's guarantee and you are 100% covered if you receive counterfeit merchandise.
> Now that does not make me believe I won't receive it... but it does mean I will get my money back when I do.


I made a claim at AliExpress some time ago and it's a joke. They said they would punish the seller but couldn't help me with my money back unless I pay to ship the bad item back to them. They seemed to think I was more interested in them "punishing" the seller than I was getting the product that was pictured in their ad or my money back.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

This particular ad actually listed them as "reproductions" if you got deep and dirty unto the fine print so I'm not sure there would be any recourse.

Alibaba is not exactly built on trust


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

^ So true. They're fun as a swing trade, but I wouldn't want to buy anything from them.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> I cancelled my order.
> 
> Upon closer inspection, it would appear that the word D'Addario was never used in the actual ad, most of the branding has been black out or otherwise obscured and in the "question and answer" section from the buyer someone straight out asked if they were replicas - "fakes" would be how I would put it, but he is clearly more polite than I am, you can guess the answer. So what I would end up with is a case against deceptive advertising Vs. counterfeit. I do not know for certain that I would win that fight with AliExpress seeing as it is readily available they are fakes, from the sellers own mouth.... so, money back please.


Wow !!!! .... kind of like asking for milk and blue berry yogurt and getting instead, Malk and beef yogurt 😬


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

I buy mostly Fender Super Bullets for my traditional Strats, Erie Ball for my Gibsons and Epiphines and Rogue Strings for my Super Strats with Floyd Roses equipped guitars.

I always add solder to my B and high E string ball ends, just make sure they survive my two whole step bends.


----------

